# Glock 20 10mm for deer hunting?



## beretta19

What is y'all's opinion on the 10mm for deer hunting? Was thinking 30yrds or less for max distance. Have Burris fast fire iii on it shooting 155g @ 1300fps. Will it make a clean kill?


----------



## nickE10mm

Without question, the 10mm will make a quick kill.  I've done it three times, each one was either a bang flop or the deer didn't go more than 10-15 yards.  

If you do YOUR part, you'll be fine.

Side question.... That's a FF3, I would assume?  The mount that Burris sells for the FF sights say "Glock, ANY model" but all of the reviews say they don't fit the large frame Glocks without fitting.... Did Burris update their mounts for large frame Glocks?  Or is that another mount?  Or did you buy the pistol like that (so you don't know...)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## beretta19

I installed the sight with there mount and it went on fine and has held a good zero, but with that being said i don't like the height of the sight. Looking to have the slided milled and tapped to get the sight a 1/4" lower

note: I did locktite the supplied wedge and all screws!!


----------



## nickE10mm

beretta19 said:


> I installed the sight with there mount and it went on fine and has held a good zero, but with that being said i don't like the height of the sight. Looking to have the slided milled and tapped to get the sight a 1/4" lower



They must have fixed their sight base for large frame Glocks ... that's good.

As for getting it melted, I agree, however, I'd have done the same thing you did to find out if I even liked the thing before cutting on my slide.


----------



## beretta19

what bullets do you shoot from yours for hunting deer?


----------



## nickE10mm

beretta19 said:


> what bullets do you shoot from yours for hunting deer?



Before I started handloading, I used Doubletap 200gr XTP (listed @ 1250fps but later chronographed at a much less 1150fps).  

Nowadays, if I were buying commercial ammunition, I would be from Underwood Ammo (www.underwoodammo.com).  I'd get the 200gr XTP @ 1250 (that actually meets that claim at the chrono).

Since I'm not buying my own ammo, I will use one of a couple different loads.  Last year I used a handloaded 200gr XTP @ 1300fps.... This year, I'll either use the same bullet at 1325fps or, most likely, a 200gr WFNGC hardcast at 1250-1300fps.

Use something heavy that will have less of a chance of stopping if you hit a big bone.  Oh, and post here when you get lucky!!


----------



## beretta19

I have been handloading 155g xtp with 10g of longshot about 1375fps. was thinking about shooting something heavier but it shoots a 2" group at 30yrds so kinda hard to change. 

I hope to shoot something with it, but that depends if my 10yr old son lets them get that close


----------



## nickE10mm

beretta19 said:


> I have been handloading 155g xtp with 10g of longshot about 1375fps. was thinking about shooting something heavier but it shoots a 2" group at 30yrds so kinda hard to change.
> 
> I hope to shoot something with it, but that depends if my 10yr old son lets them get that close



The 155gr XTP WILL kill deer as long as you don't hit bone... but then again, I know a FEW guys who have killed deer with 135gr Nosler at high 10mm velocities... but they missed large bones.  I've had my 200gr XTP at 1300 NOT fully penetrate a deer from VERY CLOSE range due to hitting a heavy bone ... and that is not a good thing.  Use something heavy if at all possible as it will increase your chances if things don't go right. 

Good luck to you and your son!


----------



## ejs1980

The 10mm will get it done no problem. I have used 180 xtp's with good success but want to make a switch to 200 xtp's. I have been wanting to try the fastfire and believe I could stretch my range close to 50 yds as long as I could rest my forearms on something. Good luck.


----------



## beretta19

nickE10mm said:


> Without question, the 10mm will make a quick kill.  I've done it three times, each one was either a bang flop or the deer didn't go more than 10-15 yards.
> 
> If you do YOUR part, you'll be fine.
> 
> Side question.... That's a FF3, I would assume?  The mount that Burris sells for the FF sights say "Glock, ANY model" but all of the reviews say they don't fit the large frame Glocks without fitting.... Did Burris update their mounts for large frame Glocks?  Or is that another mount?  Or did you buy the pistol like that (so you don't know...)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



250-300 rounds the mount has started moving (not holding zero) going to have to drill the slide, im waiting now for the 6-48 tap to get here monday.


----------



## nickE10mm

beretta19 said:


> 250-300 rounds the mount has started moving (not holding zero) going to have to drill the slide, im waiting now for the 6-48 tap to get here monday.



Have you tried Loctite on the screws?


----------



## beretta19

yea did that the first time. the base just doesn't sit right on the gun and make very little contact with the slide.


----------



## nickE10mm

beretta19 said:


> yea did that the first time. the base just doesn't sit right on the gun and make very little contact with the slide.



Gotcha. I was afraid of that.


----------



## beretta19

after dura coat, new barrel, and ghost trigger group. now get this sight fixed and it will be ready to go.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good looking rig!  

I jave a Gen 3 OD Green G20 with a EFK Custom 6 3/4" Barrel to slip right in (OEM 4 3/4 for carry and a Lone Wolf 10mm - 40 S&W for plinkin), but have not seen any optics to use yet...  

200 Grain Double Tap Cast flat noses to be pushed throught it at close range for Deer...

Good luck with it and post a pick when you get one!

*V*


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

just bought a new glock 20 sf myself and I am tickled to death with it. I was reading every where about how bad the recoil is and I just don't see it. I have been using hand loads and a few factory loads. The loads that I made are 200 gr xtp over 9.4 grs of blue dot. I am getting a little more than 1100 fps with my loads in the stock barrel. I am planing on getting a 6" KKM or lone wolf barrel but just haven't made up my mind yet. With the extra 2" I should get about 10-40 more fps. I loaded and shot up too 9.8 grs of blue dot in the stock barrel and was getting about 60 fps over the 1100 avg of my 9.4 gr loads but was getting alot of flash and recoil that was not justifying the  extra 60 fps. I was also getting a light guppy belly in the unsupported glock barrel at the 6 o clock position. So I settled on the  9.4 grs of blue dot, I was getting a good speed and not beating up my brass. 

my glock is a new 2012 production 10mm and the barrel looks to be better supported than others I have seen in the past.


----------



## nickE10mm

Swampfoxoutdoors said:


> just bought a new glock 20 sf myself and I am tickled to death with it. I was reading every where about how bad the recoil is and I just don't see it. I have been using hand loads and a few factory loads. The loads that I made are 200 gr xtp over 9.4 grs of blue dot. I am getting a little more than 1100 fps with my loads in the stock barrel. I am planing on getting a 6" KKM or lone wolf barrel but just haven't made up my mind yet. With the extra 2" I should get about 10-40 more fps. I loaded and shot up too 9.8 grs of blue dot in the stock barrel and was getting about 60 fps over the 1100 avg of my 9.4 gr loads but was getting alot of flash and recoil that was not justifying the  extra 60 fps. I was also getting a light guppy belly in the unsupported glock barrel at the 6 o clock position. So I settled on the  9.4 grs of blue dot, I was getting a good speed and not beating up my brass.
> 
> my glock is a new 2012 production 10mm and the barrel looks to be better supported than others I have seen in the past.



Good decision on the handload ... and I have quite a few hot loads I can share with you over PM if you like.  

Glock 10mm's are super cool!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

I bought a Lone Wolf 6" barrel for my G20.  Sweet shooting barrel, I have not started reloading for it yet but I want to work up some loads to see what it likes.


----------



## Oconostota

SCPO said:


> not trying to high jack your post but on same line as a 10mm i have a glock 21 in 45 acp. how does this compare to ballistics of 10 mm. might try deer hunting with it. what manufactor and bullet weight would you recommend.



A 10mm is undoubtedly adequate for hunting deer.  .45 ACP would make a decent defensive round in the woods (great against 2-legged critters, and decent against 4-legged critters).  But it really is a very questionable round for hunting.  It is a big, heavy, slow bullet.  Massive tissue damage in a pretty fragile critter (humans) doesn't work nearly as well in tougher critters of a very different build.

Yes, .45 ACP will likely kill a deer or hog.  So will 9mm.  But will either drop your quarry DRT (dead right there)?  Maybe...maybe not.  Do your job perfectly, with luck on your side, and things will be fine, with either caliber.  But if your quarry does not drop DRT, then you did not do your job right, no matter what.

Never, ever depend on luck, unless that's all you've got.


----------



## ejs1980

beretta are you going to drill and tap the sight yourself. Just wandering if you can drill and tap inside the dovetail so the holes wouldn't be visible with the mount removed and factory sight installed.


----------



## beretta19

I did drill myself, but you can't drill the holes that far back with the fastfire or sight would hang over the back. even with the sight removed you can put plugs in the holes and it not look bad.


----------



## ejs1980

How's it working with the fastfire mounted to the slide? Are you still using the glock fastfire mount or another one?


----------



## teethdoc

I busted a doe at about 40yds last year with my Glock g20 10mm.


----------



## Glockit

I Hear the Doubletap 200grn. and 230 grn. are something else for hunting and woods backup. I will be ordering some 200 grainers soon. Good Luck G20 ROCKS!

http://http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_122&products_id=594[/URL]


----------



## Oconostota

Glockit said:


> I Hear the Doubletap 200grn. and 230 grn. are something else for hunting and woods backup. I will be ordering some 200 grainers soon. Good Luck G20 ROCKS!
> 
> http://http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_122&products_id=594[/URL]



Doubletap used to be THE place to go for ammo.  Even though they are way better than anything you will ever buy off of a shelf in just about any store, there is a new dog on the corner, for just about any ammo.

http://www.underwoodammo.com/

Far superior to Doubletap in terms of performance, waaaaaaay cheaper, and superior customer service.  Normally, one wouldn't see most of their ammo in "sold out" status, but repeat business, and what is going on now politically, has cleaned them out.  They are well worth the wait, though.  And I have yet to read a dispute about their published specifications (unlike a certain other manufacturer).

And based on what I said above, and a really nasty experience I once had with Georgia Arms, there is only one manufacturer that will ever get my dime again for carry ammo.  And that would be Underwood.


----------



## rok

Have any of you tried the Buffalo Bore 10mm Hard Cast Flat Nose? I bought some for woods protection and possibly hogs. I have yet to actually put them in anything besides paper though.


----------



## Monty4x4

Looking for some help from the 10mm folks.  I currently carry a .40SW in the woods just in case I need it, not for hunting, but when I first bought a pistol years ago wanted a 10mm.  I was talked out of it by people due to ammo availability and cost.  Here I am years later, I very rarely go to the range thus spending money, and now wish I had gotten the 10mm.  I am looking at a G29, again not so much for hunting, but because it is what I wanted to begin with for carrying in the woods.  IF I saw a hog or deer at close range and I felt comfortable, I would maybe take the shot.  I understand the obvious advantages to the G20, but again, am not planning on using this as a primary hunting gun, so would appreciate limiting comments as they would apply to the G29.

I understand that store bought ammo is lacking, so smaller ammo makers should be looked at (Underwood, Doubletap, Buffalo), but here are my questions:

Out of the shorter barrel of the G29 should I go 180 grain or 200 grain?  FMJ or controlled expansion HP? Also regarding hard cast bullets..I know these are not always 'lead' but could be other metals.  Will these harm a stock barrel?  Any thing to be careful with?  When should I use them?  Does anyone know if there are longer barrels for the G29?  This increases velocity and accuracy I presume, but by how much?

Sorry for the long winded questions, just looking for some help from the experts.  I have only every purchased store bought ammo.

Thanks!


----------



## frankwright

I bought a G29 to carry in the woods, maybe take a deer if one came close enough and also for protection.
The deer have not cooperated so far but the G29 has been a great gun. During the season I use it as my CCW and it also goes to the woods with me.
Either the 180 or 200 will work but I had a hard time finding 200 XTp's so I use 180's.
I load the Hornady XTP for hunting and defense and for range practice I use the 180 hornady HAP which is the same bullet,cheaper version.
I do plan to try the Berry's Plated bullets also.
I know a good many competition shooters that shoot lead in their stock Glock barrels. I never have but I have shot a lot of the coated bullets from Bayou Bullets and they work great with no leading.

I do not push my G29 real hot but keep it around 1200fps. Plenty enough to know it is a 10mm but not overly hard on the hands.

They do make a longer barrel for the G29, Stormlake I think, but I don't think it is necessary. Most G20 users go to the 6" barrel to meet their state requirements for barrel length, not especially for increased velocity, but of course there will be some. I have heard 150 fps between the standard G20 barrel and the 6". Not enough for me to justify the expense and ruin the carryability of the gun in my opinion.

I have used both Blue Dot and Longshot powders but have stayed with longshot. Blue Dot is great for impressing your friends with a fireball late in the day!

Good Luck with your decisions. I hope I have helped.


----------



## Monty4x4

Frank, thank you for the very informed and detailed response!  That helps a great deal.  I wasnt even thinking about the barrel length changes being for reg reasons, since I hunt in GA.  That makes alot of sense though.  Thanks very much sir!


----------



## ejs1980

There are many reasons to go to a longer barrel but I think alot of guys go to a aftermarket barrel for accuracy, the ability to shoot cast bullets, and a better supported chamber for top end loads and longer brass life. Since they are buying a barrel anyway the often decide to go ahead and get a longer barrel. Then there are many states that require a six inch barrel. I wouldn't go to a longer barrel in the g29. If you can find a 180 grain load running around 1200 fps fro your gun you are good to go for anthing in Georgia or Floridw with maybe the exception of larger bear.


----------



## Marlin_444

I just picked up a G 29 as a compliment to my G 20 (OD Green with slimmed grip for my short pig fingers); I have a EFK Fire Dragon ported 6 3/4 stainless barrel to hunt with in the G 20, also picked up a 10mm to 40 S&W conversion Barrel in stainless.

The 40 S&W barrel gives me a lower cost plinkin option and the mags are the same mags for 10mm as 40S&W...

I can also use the 10mm conversion to 40 S&W in the G 29, also use the same G 29 (12 rounds with Pierce +2 extenders) or hi capacity G 20 Mags (15 rounds).

Options are good, might even pick up the 9x25 Dillon and or a 357 Sig Converion Barrels too but 40 S&W is a little more economical...

Good Stuff!

*V*


----------



## Monty4x4

ejs1980 said:


> There are many reasons to go to a longer barrel but I think alot of guys go to a aftermarket barrel for accuracy, the ability to shoot cast bullets, and a better supported chamber for top end loads and longer brass life. Since they are buying a barrel anyway the often decide to go ahead and get a longer barrel. Then there are many states that require a six inch barrel. I wouldn't go to a longer barrel in the g29. If you can find a 180 grain load running around 1200 fps fro your gun you are good to go for anthing in Georgia or Floridw with maybe the exception of larger bear.



So I cant shoot hard cast bullets or I shouldnt in a G29?  I dont plan on it obviously, but would it damage the barrel?


----------



## nickE10mm

Marlin_444 said:


> I just picked up a G 29 as a compliment to my G 20 (OD Green with slimmed grip for my short pig fingers); I have a EFK Fire Dragon ported 6 3/4 stainless barrel to hunt with in the G 20, also picked up a 10mm to 40 S&W conversion Barrel in stainless.
> 
> The 40 S&W barrel gives me a lower cost plinkin option and the mags are the same mags for 10mm as 40S&W...
> 
> I can also use the 10mm conversion to 40 S&W in the G 29, also use the same G 29 (12 rounds with Pierce +2 extenders) or hi capacity G 20 Mags (15 rounds).
> 
> Options are good, might even pick up the 9x25 Dillon and or a 357 Sig Converion Barrels too but 40 S&W is a little more economical...
> 
> Good Stuff!
> 
> *V*



I really like your G20 grip job, there buddy.  One of the ONLY downsides of the G20 in general is the grip size (even with the SF version) especially with my stub fingers.


----------



## ejs1980

According to glock you definetly shouldn't shoot cast bullets in it due to their polygonal rifling. They claim that it causes rapid build up of lead and could raise pressures possibly to the point of damaging the firearm or causing personal injury. I know people that do shoot cast in their glocks with no problems but the cost savings aren't worth the risk to me.


----------



## nickE10mm

montlary said:


> So I cant shoot hard cast bullets or I shouldnt in a G29?  I dont plan on it obviously, but would it damage the barrel?



You will get varying answers depending on who you ask this question (TRUST me) but I can tell you that I personally know  quite a few people who shoot ONLY cast bullets from their Glock.  Do some research on the topic.... If you know what you're doing (with cast bullets), you can get away with it a little, a lot, or constantly. 

For someone who isn't a big cast shooter (in general) and doesn't know the in's and out's of cast boolits,  leading and bullet fit, my SHORT ANSWER would be this:  IF you stick with ONLY ***HARD*** cast bullets (bhn over 18-20), you are probably safe for a magazine full here and there.  If you call Doubletap ammo, they will flat out TELL you that their WFNGC hardcast load is safe for stock Glock barrels.  On the other hand, if you're shooting your buddies hand-cast lead SWC's that are softer (10-12 bhn), you could run into issues.  

Either way, just remember that Glock barrels aren't really DESIGNED for cast shooting... they are designed for jacketed bullets.

I'd be lying if I said I don't load a REALLY HOT handload of wide, flat nosed beartooth bullets for backup when I'm in my treestand and carrying my G29SF ... and, while I've never gotten leading from that bullet and load in my G29, I don't really make it a point to shoot a bunch out of it simply because I have better platforms to shoot cast from.

Enjoy!


----------



## Monty4x4

Hey all. You answered some questions for me a few months back. Just wanted to let you know I bought a G29 Gen 4 today. Can't wait to shoot it and carry it in the woods.


----------



## golffreak

Great handgun/round for deer. Well placed shot at 30 yards would not be a problem at all.


----------



## Theodore981

Yep.  Definitely a very adequate round for deer hunting.  But you'd do best to use one up to its potential, meaning forget Doubletap (used to be tops - but no more), or anything you will buy on a store shelf.  Use Underwood Ammo.  Superb performance (equal to advertised numbers), and just as superb customer service.

Oh, and if you're a good shot, then 30 yds can be stretched out a good bit beyond that.  But be safe, accurate, and humane, please.


----------



## nickE10mm

Theodore981 said:


> Yep.  Definitely a very adequate round for deer hunting.  But you'd do best to use one up to its potential, meaning forget Doubletap (used to be tops - but no more), or anything you will buy on a store shelf.  Use Underwood Ammo.  Superb performance (equal to advertised numbers), and just as superb customer service.
> 
> Oh, and if you're a good shot, then 30 yds can be stretched out a good bit beyond that.  But be safe, accurate, and humane, please.



Perfectly stated, but remember. Handloads will take you up to or above Undereood levels.


----------



## Monty4x4

I purchased some Underwood last week at the direction of someone else, so they must have a name for themselves already.  I went with the 180gr xtps.  We'll see how they do.  Thanks for confirming that they are a good mftr.


----------



## VenisonMan

So after reading all this I now have to face the challenge of taking a deer with a handgun. The addiction continues.


----------



## Al Smith

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## BooneDavis

beretta19 said:


> after dura coat, new barrel, and ghost trigger group. now get this sight fixed and it will be ready to go.



Did you do the dura coat yourself how hard is it to do? Looks great I got a g20 myself and want that look


----------

